# Just Checking in on my "posse"



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Poo, CatUK and Cherrypie - how are you all doing? Didn't want you to think I'd forgotten about you all.Sue xxxx


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiya Sue and thanks for message I'm doing ok (some days bad some better). As you know I'm off Prozac and want to give my body a break from meds from the Dr as they can't be doing me any good (and they don't seem to work anyway).It was my birthday on Sunday (29 boo hoo lol). I managed to get out and about for 3 hours which is huge for me. Went and sat in a coffee shop and had something to eat then went for a walk along the seafront. A lovely warm day and I think it did me good to get out (other than I've now got a throat infection which I think I must have picked up while I was out, typical lol).I'm trying a herbal remedy at the moment for my anxiety after someone recommended it. It's Magnola and Rhodiola Complex (cost £22 for a months supply so a bit pricy but had to try it after reading some good reviews). Been taking it for almost a week now and for the first time in over a year the last 3 days I haven't took one of my anti nausea tablets that I take for my anxiety (get terrible nausea with my anxiety). Don't know if it's a coincidence or if the herbal tablets are doing something but I'm going to keep at it and hope for the best.Now just wish I could get some sleep. Still dropping off really fast but just cannot stay asleep. Wake up on and off all through the night and spend it staring into space till I drop off again. I've got an appointment with my Dr next Tuesday to discuss the sleep problems and see if she thinks it's down to my anxiety or something else.Anyway sorry for gabbling on, hope you are well Sue. Big hugs to Poo and Cherrypie as well (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Well stick with them my darling - they are obviously helping. At t'end of the day, whether its a placebo effect or the real Mackoy - does it really matter. I think you have to be dead pragmatic about it and if it works - keep plugging away.You certainly seem to be getting alot of good support which is great to hear. Your GP may recommend a sleep clinic. You are obviously sleeping some of the night - probably more than you think. Its the wake up at 3.00am and not getting back to sleep which would worry me - since thats a classic sign of clinical depression.I suppose you try all the usual standby's; regular bedtime, hot drink and/or bath and if you do wake - give yourself 20 mins or so - and if you aren't getting back to sleep - get engrossed in a good book or summat.This sounds like progress though. Are you by the sea then - how lovely. We are having some glorious weather aren't we - make the most of it while it lasts cos you bet your aunt bessie's bloomers we'll have a right wash out in July and August when my kids are on their hollies.Sue


----------

